# CPT code for Tuboplasty



## zoeynorth (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone know the cpt code for tuboplasty?


----------



## preserene (Apr 26, 2011)

Did you mean it for tubal reversal surgery,/ for a previous tubectomy case. 
For laparoscopic approach, 58673, and for open 58770.


----------

